# Craig's List - Overview Please?



## jlwquilter (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi. Didin't know where else to post this question  

I've read references to Craig's List but don't know a thing about it really. Can someone give me a quick overview? Is it pretty good for listing TS rentals? Selling a TS? Or finding TSs to rent or buy? I'd also appreciate the link to the site. I tried to find it myself but I am not too good with that kind of thing  

As always, thanks!


----------



## kapish (Apr 13, 2007)

You may want to try:
http://www.craigslist.org
type timeshare in the search box and see what it brings up ... 

that would be a start


----------



## JLB (Apr 13, 2007)

I think it has good on pretty well.  It has just arrived here in the sticks.

Last week I found out something I don't like about it, but not something that would bother most people.

We have interests in a community dock on Table Rock Lake, near Branson, for sale.  This is a popular place-at-the-lake destination for a number of major cities--Kansas City, St. Louis, Springfield (MO), Tulsa, Little Rock, etc.--so I wanted to place an ad in each of those areas.

I got the one placed for St. Louis but when I tried the next location, it would not let me.  It said that craigslist users prefer to not see multiple ads, sorta like TUG and the multiple posting rule.

That doesn't make sense because people in those other areas are not going to look at the Springfield, MO listings.  They would find our ad under boats or boating in their own area.  They would not even think to look under Springfield.

I got a call from St. Louis the first day, but none since.  I believe the reason for that is that ads appear based on the posting date, the newest ones first.  The longer it has been since it was posted, the harder it is to find.  People have to click and click and click to get to you.

So, it could be better.

The first day I found Craigslist I did something that still has me red-faced.  Before putting us on it I wanted to know more about it, about the type of stuff they allow.  So I clicked on _men seeking men _under _personals_, to see if this was the type of site I wanted to be on at all--you know, how far out is it?

About the time I got our ad placed, my wife takes a look at it, and she says . . . so why did you look at _men seeking men_.   

PS--No offense to anyone that might be inclined that way.  I certainly don't want to pull an Imus and we all need all the friends we can get, regardless.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 13, 2007)

On the right hand side of the main page, select your state, or the state in which your timeshare is (e.g. Florida). Then select the major city to place your ad. 

Then click under the category "housing" for "vacation rentals". 

On the main page, you can also search across all categories, by typing "Marriott", or "Orlando". This means you would find any ad with one of those words in it, matter which "category" it was placed it.  

What you cannot do, is search across geographical areas.  For example, I want to find all ads where an owner is renting out his Marriott Kauai week no matter whether the owner placed his ad in the Kauai, San Francisco, or New York section. Can't do it. Have to search each section separately.

You can get around the "no multiple post" by changing the title of your ad somewhat, or by using a different e-mail address to post your ad.

I have had great response to all ads I have placed on Craig's List. It gets an incredible amount of traffic. You can include pictures (and I would, nothing is more boring than a plain text ad).


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 14, 2007)

*Internet Tip*

Whatever search Engine (There's something besides google ?) you use go to *Advanced *and then search for the term limiting the *domain* to *craigslist.org*

That will search all of the geographic editions of craigslist

It's intent is to be a local marketplace, so within the craigslist site there is no GLOBAL option:

*(ad numbers truncated to avoid looking like a covert ad) note this returned results from Anchorage to Miami*



> Trendwest membership for saleTravel with Trendwest....
> miami.craigslist.org/trv/. . . .
> 
> Worldmark by Trendwest -FOR SALEWorldmark by Trendwest ......
> ...



Forgetting what forum I was in, I re-searched on "TimeShare" CL was started in SFO and alot of their content appeals to that community, the first three pages were listings in SFO however as an illustration of how far reaching the search tequnique is:



> Fabulous Las Vegas Tahiti Village II Timeshare!Fabulous Las Vegas Tahiti Village II Timeshare! *tokyo.craigslist.org/for/ . . .*- Similar pages - Note this Luxury 1 bedroom timeshare


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 14, 2007)

*I'll start checking it out*

Thanks! Ah...what do they normally charge per ad (for listing a TS rental)?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 14, 2007)

All craigslist ads are free, regardless of category.

Be forewarned, Craigslist is getting increasing popular with the "Nigerian Scammers". You will certainly be emailed by the Rev. Jones of England who is actually in Lagos....

It is very good practice to use an "anonymous email address" that forwards to your regular email address. You are prompted with this option when posting the ad. Otherwise, you email address will be captured by spammers and you will be overrun with Viagra and Breast Enhancement emails. 

John


----------



## wackymother (Apr 14, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Whatever search Engine (There's something besides google ?) you use go to *Advanced *and then search for the term limiting the *domain* to *craigslist.org*
> 
> That will search all of the geographic editions of craigslist
> 
> ...





Wow! Thank you, I had no idea that you could search this way.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Whatever search Engine (There's something besides google ?) you use go to *Advanced *and then search for the term limiting the *domain* to *craigslist.org*
> 
> That will search all of the geographic editions of craigslist
> 
> It's intent is to be a local marketplace, so within the craigslist site there is no GLOBAL option:




It is a great idea to be able to search all of the different editions of Craigs list but this search idea is limited. I just search using the word Whislter  and came up with only 10 results but the vancouver craigs list has over 244 listings. So although the search idea looks like a good idea it doesn't work very well.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 14, 2007)

From Google

search 





> whistler timeshare site:craigslist.org



Results 1 - 10 of about 54 from craigslist.org for whistler timeshare. (0.11 seconds)  

Droping Timeshare gives 2400 hits when I do It

search 





> whistler site:craigslist.org



Results 1 - 10 of about 2,400 from craigslist.org for whistler. (0.04 seconds)  

Within CL Vancouver

search 





> whistler timeshare


  Looked in two categories

For Sale 6 

Apr- 9   Whistler Timeshare Condo at Westin Resort - Week 28 - USD - $12000 (Whistler, BC) pic <<general

 Mar-31   Club Intrawest Timeshare - $22000 (Whistler) <<general

 Mar-26   WANTED: Whistler Timeshare Fixed Ski Week <<items wanted

 Mar-24   Whiski Jack at Lake Placid Lodge Timeshare - $13500 (Whistler, BC) <<general

 Mar-15   Point to Point Timeshare - Must Sell <<general

 Mar- 6   Club Intrawest Timeshare - $16000 <<general

Housing 7

Apr-11   Mountainside Lodge for Cheap (Whistler) <<vacation rentals

 Apr- 7   $100 RVCS Whiskey Jack, Whistler Village (Whistler, B.C.) <<vacation rentals

 Mar-23   $22000 / 3br - Club Intrawest Membership (Whistler) <<vacation rentals

 Mar-22   $7000 Westcoast Timeshare 25,000 annual points - Whistler, anyone? (Lower Mainland) <<real estate

 Mar-19   $6500 timeshare crystal lodge whistler b.c (whistler) <<real estate

 Mar-11   $15000 Westcoast Timeshare w/ RCI Points (Multiple Locations) <<vacation rentals

 Mar- 5   $180 / 1br - SPRING BREAK IN WHISTLER ! -100 yrds from lift (whistler village) pic <<vacation rental


Tip leave off the www and just type craigslist.org


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 14, 2007)

*Google Search - Timeshare site:craigslist.org*

Results 1 - 10 of about 6,580 from craigslist.org for Timeshare.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 14, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> It is a great idea to be able to search all of the different editions of Craigs list but this search idea is limited. I just search using the word Whislter  and came up with only 10 results but the vancouver craigs list has over 244 listings. So although the search idea looks like a good idea it doesn't work very well.



Different Computers different Results The WWW is not a perferct place


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2007)

*Mostly Free, Not Totally Free.*




johnmfaeth said:


> All craigslist ads are free, regardless of category.


They charge now for NYC apartment ads, I'm told -- mainly because otherwise they would be overwhelmed by the sheer volume of free NYC apartment ads people send in.  Plus, I understand they charge for conventional Help Wanted ads from employers.  Other than that, they charge $0*.*00 -- hard to understand how they make money that way.  If they charge low prices, they can make it up via high volume.  If they charge nothing, then volume is _mox nix_.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 14, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Results 1 - 10 of about 6,580 from craigslist.org for Timeshare.


That is very different than what I got.  I stand corrected.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 14, 2007)

Rent Share:
Thanks for the tip on how to "search across". I'm delighted to learn that. I'll use that one a lot!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rent_Share-
I also wanted to thank you for the tip. I've used Craigslist numerous times and when looking to purchase went crazy seaching in the different cities. Wish I had known about using Google's advanced search as a multiple city search engine.

Craigslist is an interesting phenomena. It gets amazing traffic, and you can't beat the price!


----------



## janapur (Apr 15, 2007)

Rent Share- You are my hero! My husband has his "routine" every night searching *every* location for specific items. (He's rebuilding a collector car) You have just saved him countless hours!

Plus, I had to look up "truncated" and learned a new word.  

We have always wondered how Craigslist is financed. We never see pop ups or ads. However, we do receive many leads from buyers that want to purchase- sight unseen- for more than asking price with us refunding the difference.  

Just be sure to type correctly, as _Craiglist_ will send you somewhere completely different. My mom found this out. he he

Thanks!
Jana


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 15, 2007)

hit save too early


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 15, 2007)

janapur said:


> Rent Share- However, we do receive many leads from buyers that want to purchase- sight unseen- for more than asking price with us refunding the difference.



Another part of the imperfection of the web,  list anything of value for sale on the web and the scammers start swarming.

They also prominently warn about Scams when displaying most ads



> Avoid scams & fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer,
> cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee



On the other hand Craigslist has a feature where you can "flag" a scam (work at hone, ebay processors etc..) three strikes and it's off the web.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2007)

I just purchased two timeshares from Craigs List and have one listed on there.  My spam email from scammers has increased a lot but it doesn't bother me, that's what the delete button is for and I have a yahoo account that I use so it's not my "real" email address.


----------



## jlwquilter (Apr 15, 2007)

*Giving Craig's List a Try*

Thanks everyone! I just listed my week for rent and had set up a "dummy" yahoo email account first so my "real" email account doesn't get overloaded with scammer emails.

Now to wait for a bite.....


----------

